

Apple should have used Google's Courgette software update mechanism - st3fan

The last iPhone 3.0.1 update that fixes that (over-hyped) SMS bug is again 297MB large. So it is a full OS image for something that is probably just a small fix in the SMS subsystem of the iPhone.<p>This is just so silly. With 40 million (or so) iPhones sold this adds up to an insane amount of wasted bandwidth.<p>If Apple and Google were still friends then maybe they could have used http://dev.chromium.org/developers/design-documents/software-updates-courgette instead.<p>I'm sure that would have turned that 297MB into something of at most a couple hundred KB instead.
======
socratees
Yes Apple could save a lot of bandwidth by distributing the diffs or using
courgette anything. I agree that its wasted bandwidth, but it would be a
negligible percentage compared to the bandwidth used by P2P applications,
video applications, or search engine spiders which parse a large portion of
the web every few hours or so.

